# Get to Know Trivium



## Eros (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello everyone! My name is Tim. I'm a Missouri native. As many of you may know I'm mostly gay, as many may refer to as homoflexible. I decided to post this topic here instead of the Chatterbox or the Blender as the culture of this forum is a bit more polite. I've been a member of NF for over six years, but I am starting to realize that some people do not know me very well. I hope it's okay for me to post this here, because I'd really like a chance for people who mentioned in who mentioned not knowing me to get a chance to know me better. I would start a thread like this in The Chatterbox or The Blender, but I would prefer polite conversation here. So, from what I recall, the members who specifically mentioned not knowing me very well so far are @Dream, @Coldelia, and @KamiKazi. Obviously, there are others who do not. I'm sure it's partly my fault. I'm getting ready for bed, but feel free to ask me questions, and I'll get back to you soon. Also, for anyone who might have had some misunderstandings with me, this thread can also be a place to politely clear things up. 

Note to section mods: I hope this thread is okay here. Obviously, as a veteran member, academy registration is inappropriate. And CB and Blender can be hostile at times, especially if you're aiming for a more polite tone.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello Tim! My name is Ten. I'm an Australian not-native. As you may know I'm mostly straight, as many may refer to as heteroflexible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconbits (Aug 31, 2016)

Who doesn't know you?  Didn't they say that ironically?


----------



## Eros (Aug 31, 2016)

baconbits said:


> Who doesn't know you?  Didn't they say that ironically?


I'm not sure if it was ironic. or not. Most CB regulars know me fairly well along with those who frequent the BH, but it's possible that people who are not regulars in those forums lack familiarity with me.



lol said:


> Hello Tim! My name is Ten. I'm an Australian not-native. As you may know I'm mostly straight, as many may refer to as heteroflexible.


That's interesting, freechoice. You're a jokester, so sometimes, I've no idea when you're serious. I remember you mentioning something about having a boyfriend. If that is truly the case, and you are heteroflexible, he must be a very special person. It would take a special woman for me to make that kind of exception relationship-wise. She would need to understand that frequent activity involving another man would be necessary for me, preferably the same man, because having a large number of sexual partners is generally unwise.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 31, 2016)

> *Get to Know Trivium *



I'm good, thanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Sep 1, 2016)

Vino said:


> I'm good, thanks.


That's too bad. You seem to be one of the people who really doesn't seem to get me. It's not like I've ever gone out of my way to be rude to you or anything. Ask me anything. To be honest, I'm fascinated by what life is like in Israel and the daily struggles you face living there.


----------



## Vix (Sep 1, 2016)

>a veteran member
>Member Since: May 30, 2010

*strokes chin*


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 1, 2016)

I wanna ovipositor my eggs into your shiny thorax

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Eros (Sep 1, 2016)

Haze said:


> >a veteran member
> >Member Since: May 30, 2010
> 
> *strokes chin*



The forums were much busier then. I went by Uzumaki Timu at the time. I was a fairly active in the Konoha Library, especially The Telegrams sub-section, and of course The Bathhouse. What can I say? I love conducting research. 


Swarmy said:


> I wanna ovipositor my eggs into your shiny thorax



Well, you should take me out to dinner and stuff first, mister. I'm not a harlot.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 1, 2016)

Trivium said:


> Well, you should take me out to dinner and stuff first, mister. I'm not a harlot.



We can do that after I impregnate you


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 1, 2016)

Trivium said:


> That's too bad. You seem to be one of the people who really doesn't seem to get me. It's not like I've ever gone out of my way to be rude to you or anything. Ask me anything. To be honest, I'm fascinated by what life is like in Israel and the daily struggles you face living there.



Fuck him Trivie. 



Haze said:


> >a veteran member
> >Member Since: May 30, 2010
> 
> *strokes chin*



Extra. This is super extra to post this.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 1, 2016)

I've always liked you, Trivium.


----------



## Eros (Sep 1, 2016)

DavyChan said:


> Fuck him Trivie.


Haters gonna hate. I don't know what I ever did to him though. .




> Extra. This is super extra to post this.



Is this one of those slang terms you were talking about? 



Edward Cullen said:


> I've always liked you, Trivium.


Why thank you. You seem pretty cool. Let's get to know each other. We have at least two things in common, fandom of Sailor Moon and Twilight.


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 1, 2016)

Trivium said:


> Haters gonna hate. I don't know what I ever did to him though. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol.

And extra means uneccesary or over the top essentially.


----------



## Virus (Sep 1, 2016)

Is there any particular moment in your life which made you change the view on god and religion?

And nice to meet you Tim!


----------



## Eros (Sep 1, 2016)

Neurovirulent said:


> Is there any particular moment in your life which made you change the view on god and religion?
> 
> And nice to meet you Tim!


I think between figuring out that evolution is almost certainly true and understanding that gay people like me cannot help being who we are, over time, I came to my own conclusions.


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 4, 2016)

Trivium said:


> I think between figuring out that evolution is almost certainly true and understanding that gay people like me cannot help being who we are, over time, I came to my own conclusions.



Love this. Love u.


----------



## Eros (Sep 4, 2016)

DavyChan said:


> Love this. Love u.


Thanks. It was difficult. There was a time when I really wanted to believe that Jesus died for our sins and that there was a place waiting for us in heaven. But the deeper one researches into mythology and sees the similarity between Jesus and previous gods like Dionysis, Horus, Krishna, etc. you begin to see the truth. It's a human concept meant to control the masses by playing on their fears of chaos and death.


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 4, 2016)

Trivium said:


> Thanks. It was difficult. There was a time when I really wanted to believe that Jesus died for our sins and that there was a place waiting for us in heaven. But the deeper one researches into mythology and sees the similarity between Jesus and previous gods like Dionysis, Horus, Krishna, etc. you begin to see the truth. It's a human concept meant to control the masses by playing on their fears of chaos and death.



Precisely. Religion has been used forever and is often repeated over and over again. It helped make people think that their awful lives could amount to something in the end and helped to make people think lighter of their circumstances.


----------



## Catamount (Sep 4, 2016)

@heartsutra
@Kitsune
@Atlantic


wtf is it doin in KCC


----------



## Eros (Sep 4, 2016)

Catamount said:


> @heartsutra
> @Kitsune
> @Atlantic
> 
> ...


I wanted a place for this that would discourage shitposting and encourage polite conversation. Why do have a problem with this? Posting a thread like this in CB or The Blender would be asking for memes and use of homophobic slurs rather than on-topic discussion.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 4, 2016)

Everytime I post in this section my post gets deleted.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eros (Sep 4, 2016)

Ava said:


> Everytime I post in this section my post gets deleted.


That's not good. I've had some of my posts deleted, but I don't know if any have been recently. I can be rather brash at times.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 4, 2016)

Trivium said:


> That's not good. I've had some of my posts deleted, but I don't know if any have been recently. I can be rather brash at times.



I dont know anything about you

Whatsup


----------



## Eros (Sep 4, 2016)

Ava said:


> I dont know anything about you
> 
> Whatsup


Not a lot. Getting ready to go hang out with my homies and smoke some herb. My friend moved to Omaha last December, and she's spending the week in the next town over. So I'm spending as much time with her as I can. She's awesome. I've known her for 15 years. She's like a second mom, the cool mom I can toke up with and stuff.


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 4, 2016)

Trivium said:


> Not a lot. Getting ready to go hang out with my homies and smoke some herb. My friend moved to Omaha last December, and she's spending the week in the next town over. So I'm spending as much time with her as I can. She's awesome. I've known her for 15 years. She's like a second mom, the cool mom I can toke up with and stuff.



Nice have fun


----------



## Jagger (Sep 4, 2016)

Tell me something interesting about you, then.


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2016)

I've been a member since 2005. Pretty much everyone knows me.

@Trivium

Found out in another thread you gay. 

Can't believe thought you was a chick.

First, gay dude I know that's more talkative. One black dude at work barely talk.


----------



## Eros (Sep 5, 2016)

Bender said:


> I've been a member since 2005. Pretty much everyone knows me.
> 
> @Trivium
> 
> ...


Surely you jest. I mean. I'm like oozing homoness like Bioness. Remember him? I'm not as edgy though.


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2016)

Trivium said:


> Surely you jest. I mean. I'm like oozing homoness like Bioness. Remember him? I'm not as edgy though.



I'm rarely on the forums enough to really grasp people's aura.


----------



## heartsutra (Sep 8, 2016)

Catamount said:


> @heartsutra
> @Kitsune
> @Atlantic
> 
> ...



's okay as OP explained their reasoning.


----------



## Eros (Sep 8, 2016)

heartsutra said:


> 's okay as OP explained their reasoning.


Thanks! I haven't gotten to know you very well either tbh. I know you are like to cook. I love food. 



Jagger said:


> Tell me something interesting about you, then.


I'm related to 3 former US presidents, including Abraham Lincoln. I'm ashamed to admit the identities of the other two.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 1, 2016)

Ava said:


> Everytime I post in this section my post gets deleted.



have you asked someone to shut the fuck up? that's usually when mine get deleted 

...maybe i should ask them to shut the front door, instead


----------



## John Wick (Nov 1, 2016)

Alejandro said:


> Thanks! I haven't gotten to know you very well either tbh. I know you are like to cook. I love food.
> 
> 
> I'm related to 3 former US presidents, including Abraham Lincoln. I'm ashamed to admit the identities of the other two.



you got some white privilege then share the love then.

Also what do you do during the day?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 1, 2016)

also, hi tim. my name is hannah. you shoulda posted this in the CB- even if all responses won't be polite.


----------



## Eros (Nov 1, 2016)

Hiro Mashima said:


> you got some white privilege then share the love then.
> 
> Also what do you do during the day?



I'm not really sure what influence, if any, I have. They are distant relatives. As for what I do during the day, sadly, I am disabled. My spinal cord is severely damaged, and I have some issues with major depression and anxiety disorders. 



ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> also, hi tim. my name is hannah. you shoulda posted this in the CB- even if all responses won't be polite.


Hannah is a beautiful name. As far as posting this in the CB, I do have a thread there with somewhat of a similar purpose. It's an Ask Me thread. People can be as rude as they want, keeping in mind that I might be rude back.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 1, 2016)

Alejandro said:


> I'm not really sure what influence, if any, I have. They are distant relatives. As for what I do during the day, sadly, I am disabled. My spinal cord is severely damaged, and I have some issues with major depression and anxiety disorders.
> 
> 
> Hannah is a beautiful name. As far as posting this in the CB, I do have a thread there with somewhat of a similar purpose. It's an Ask Me thread. People can be as rude as they want, keeping in mind that I might be rude back.



Shit sorry to hear that son


----------



## baconbits (Nov 1, 2016)

Bender said:


> I've been a member since 2005. Pretty much everyone knows me.



Why do you never post in Retirement?


----------

